# m67 immigration application



## dansaliveagain (Apr 28, 2010)

I am wanting to apply for immigration permit to cyprus and have contacted the new zealand, australian, and tried calling Immigration Control Board in cyprus to no avail.
their website says you can apply from abroad but it doesnt say where to or how??

All I want to do is apply for the permit from here in new zealand before I go there, as I dont want to travel all the way there only to find out that they dont accept my application.

I was wishing to apply for the category f visa.
I have savings in a bank account which meet their criteria level for several years but I dont have an actual income from dividends or interest of their required amount, (the wording says income). any body know any answers on this

If it is not possible for category f then maybe i need to instead apply for a working visa once i get there??


----------

